# Reference 500 schematics



## 32vape (Oct 29, 2016)

Wondering if anyone has schematics for the earlier reference 500? Or if anyone has one laying around they could look at? I am getting back into the game after 20 years and picked up a reference 500 and a 300. The 500 needs repair. The r125 resistor is burned and I can't tell what color the bands are. R125 is located in-between the lse pot and the two white cement 300 ohm resistors.


----------



## RiLoWa (Nov 9, 2011)

If you didn't already get an answer and this is the one you mean, it looks like a 10 Ohm, 1 Watt resistor. I didn't readily find it on the schematic I have. 










If you have it apart, you may want to consider upgrading the rectifiers if they haven't been already, you probably should in both amps.


----------

